# CJC  1295/Imp 5/5mg vial



## brrokhrd (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi Guys, I hope everyone is staying healthy . I'm 57 years old this year and I purchased some 5/5mg CJC1295 Imp and I was wondering if I could get some help on how to mix with the Basc water and dosage I should use on a Mon- Fri cycle?  I'm 5'4" tall and 180 lbs and I'm 57 this summer. Any help would be greatly appreaciated God bless guys and stay safe and healthy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2022)

250 mcg/day is a common dose.

Add 5 cc's of BAC water to your 5 mg of CJC.

Each cc is now 1 mg/cc, which is 1,000 mcg/cc.

To get your 250 mcg dose, simply draw and inject 0.25 cc's using an insulin syringe. 

That will last you 20 days.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 26, 2022)

I just hope he isn't like me where I experienced face flushing and headaches every time I injected that stuff.  I flat out told my doctor that I would take my chances with Chinese HGH before I messed with GH boosting peptides again.

I took that stuff daily for eight weeks and the flushing/headaches never subsided.  I was told they would go away after a few days to a few weeks...


----------



## brrokhrd (Jun 26, 2022)

Thanks guys, take care


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2022)

brrokhrd said:


> Thanks guys, take care


That'll be $1


----------



## brrokhrd (Jun 26, 2022)

where do I send it Bro?  Much appreciated


----------

